# Did you know that Chrome and Google Did this?



## PreciousDove (Sep 25, 2022)

Did you know that Chrome and Google did this with Spellcheck?
Does this concern you? Do you have this feature?

https://www.msn.com/en-us/money/oth...pc=U531&cvid=23b6a5fb1b48471192ab04a78466b289


----------



## Lavinia (Sep 25, 2022)

I know it does it on my tablet but not on my chromebook. It's a help actually as I play games on the tablet and tend to use certain words frequently.


----------



## MarkinPhx (Sep 25, 2022)

As the article states, this feature has to be enabled. I never have used the "enhanced" version of Spellcheck so I am not worried. I do use Chrome as my password manager but have it set up so that I have to enter a password in order to get to that setting. 

If this feature was enabled to begin with then I can see why people might have some concerns.


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 25, 2022)

PreciousDove said:


> Did you know that Chrome and Google did this with Spellcheck?
> Does this concern you? Do you have this feature?
> 
> https://www.msn.com/en-us/money/oth...pc=U531&cvid=23b6a5fb1b48471192ab04a78466b289



Yes, it concerns me very much so... It's just another way they can watch what we are doing... There is not very much freedom out here anymore, They are spying on us in so many many ways... Becoming very scary... The less they can watch us, I think is much better for us...


----------



## StarSong (Sep 25, 2022)

I just verified that this feature isn't enabled on my Chrome browser.  Thank you for the head's up, @PreciousDove. 

Firefox is my go-to browser unless I need something in my Google account (calendar, keep, and texting via computer, for instance).


----------



## Mike (Sep 25, 2022)

I only have chrome on my phone, there is no spell check
as far as I can see.

Bat thank you for the information, PreciousDove.

Mike.


----------



## SeniorBen (Sep 25, 2022)

It's disabled in my browser. Thanks for the heads-up, @PreciousDove !


----------



## Nathan (Sep 25, 2022)

From the article:  "These services are transferring basically anything you write, in *plain text*, to Google or Microsoft servers—including passwords revealed when you click the “Show Password” button"
Bad idea, blatant disregard for user's data.   Most commercial websites don't bother encrypting a user's passwords or personal data, making it super easy for accessing thousands/millions of users info in a data breach.


----------



## Bella (Sep 25, 2022)

Privacy is a thing of the past. Nothing is sacred.


----------



## StarSong (Sep 25, 2022)

Nathan said:


> Most commercial websites don't bother encrypting a user's passwords or personal data, making it super easy for accessing thousands/millions of users info in a data breach.


I don't know if I agree with that statement, particularly when it comes to sites that collect names, addresses, banking info, etc.  My commercial websites have always been secure.  

Payments, shipping addresses and other personal information is - and always has been - collected through highly secure, encrypted processing sites, with PayPal as my preferred processor. Like grocery receipts, documents sent to me include only the last 4 digits of a CC number, at most. Usually not even that.


----------

